# New Vlcc on order



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

Sirs
Does anybody have a list of VLCC currently on order from 2017 onwards CONTAINING :-
IMO number
Date of build
DWT
Builder
Yard number
Any information greatfully recieved.
Richard


----------



## Lurch (Jul 29, 2011)

For that information you will need to pay, as it is commercially sensitive and every owner in every sector will want to know who is building what and where, then he can deduce why.

IHS assign the IMO number when the ship is ordered.

IHS Failplay reports on news

Clarksons track the contracts.


----------



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

*Vlcc information*

Lurch
Many thanks for the reply.
YES I fully understand the sensitivity of the information except that all orders are usually announced in the many maritime news pages on the internet ,with who has ordered them ,who is building them and their tonnage and date of build all public knowledge.
An enthusiast can compile a list from this information alone.
I was hoping that such an enthusiast was out there.
In fact it seems to me that both builder and owner brag about their ships.
Regards
Richard


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Reuters said last year that the VLCC fleet size had been cut back from over 620 vessels down to 475 " and that no known new orders are on the books".....things may have changed?

geoff


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

not enough containers to go around


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

tiachapman said:


> not enough containers to go around


On a crude carrier??

geoff


----------



## PeterMoore (Jul 27, 2014)

Erimus said:


> On a crude carrier??
> 
> geoff


Barrels?


----------

